# couplers



## sblanck71 (Dec 9, 2015)

Greetings,

My son is into N Scale, I am new to it and I would like to update all of his couplers so they all match. I am an HO scale guy so I am only familiar with Kadee brand couplers. Which brand is the way to go that will be easy?

Thanks

Sean


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*N scale couplers*



sblanck71 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My son is into N Scale, I am new to it and I would like to update all of his couplers so they all match. I am an HO scale guy so I am only familiar with Kadee brand couplers. Which brand is the way to go that will be easy?
> 
> ...


 In the N scale world, Kadee couplers are still the best. They are just called Micro Trains instead of Kadee. Some years ago, the two brothers who owned the Kadee company split it into two separate companies. Kadee makes HO and larger. Micro Trains makes N scale and smaller. 
Just out of curiosity, where is Pflugerville? 


Traction Fan


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

Traction Fan took the words right off my keyboard! 

I have a mixed set of MTL (Micro Trains Line) and Rapido couplers on my cars. Some have one of each, so I can connect most cars to most engines, as long as I am careful to match couplers. 

Note that track curve radius also affects cars and locos. Other than big steam engines, most everything will run on 12 ½ inch radius or larger. I have found my PA and E series (6 wheel trucks) will NOT run on 9 ¼ or smaller radius track. Many 40 ft or longer cars have trouble on the tighter curves as well.


----------



## sblanck71 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks!

My wife is encouraging me to build a layout with my son. I was reading up on some stuff and seems I should use 22+ radius for things like big boys and challengers. I was modeling Green River WY. in HO and my minimum was 44 radius and max was 48 so I just cut it in half for N.


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

In N scale, the largest sectional track radius generally available is 19", I believe. Flex track can be whatever you make it. I'm not sure what is needed for those beautiful behemoths, but the wider the radius, the better they will look going around the curve. With them, there will be a difference between the radius needed to run well and to look realistic. Hopefully, someone else can address that issue. The manufacturer sites may specify the minimum to run well.


----------



## sblanck71 (Dec 9, 2015)

This was on the Athearn website under the features of the big boy model: Pivoting front and rear engines for negotiating 22" radius curves


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*22" radius in N scale?*



sblanck71 said:


> This was on the Athearn website under the features of the big boy model: Pivoting front and rear engines for negotiating 22" radius curves


 sblank;

As a long time N scaler, I'm quite suspicious of 22" as a manufacturer's recommended minimum radius for any N scale locomotive. I'm guessing that may have been a misprint, as it sounds like a logical minimum radius for a long HO scale locomotive. Not that big N scale steam wouldn't run and look great on a 22' curve, but as a minimum radius? I don't think so.
Most N scale, small to medium size, locos are designed to negotiate 9-3/4" radius curves.
This is equivalent to an 18" radius in HO. Big steam, and some 6 axle diesels, are better off on 11" radius curves. The HO equivalent would be 22". A 19' radius curve will easily accommodate anything N scale. There actually are some wider than 19" sectional curves available in Atlas code 55 N scale track. As mentioned flex track can,of course be any radius you want.
Bigger is better in curves. All model curves are ridiculously sharp, by prototype standards; but then modelers don't have the whole wide world to lay their track! Also, a manufacturer's recommended minimum radius can be, shall we say, "optimistic". Kato's mikado was advertised to run on 11" curves. It did, but not reliably. I had to rip out my 12" curves, do my own, "real world" testing and then replace the 12" with 16" radius. That larger size works very well.

Traction Fan


----------



## sblanck71 (Dec 9, 2015)

Maybe so, I am new to N scale. I usually use flex track and cut turnouts in where needed. I haven't used sectional track since the days of brass rails.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Great book*



sblanck71 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My son is into N Scale, I am new to it and I would like to update all of his couplers so they all match. I am an HO scale guy so I am only familiar with Kadee brand couplers. Which brand is the way to go that will be easy?
> 
> ...


 A great book for your son, and you, to share, is "N scale Railroading" by Marty McGuirk.:thumbsup: It covers all the basics in an easy, well illustrated fashion. 
It's available at www.kalmbach.com 

Merry Christmas

Traction Fan


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Just happened to see your question, T.F. Pflugerville is in Central Texas.


----------

